# SMS alerts and MT4?



## fill (24 September 2009)

Does anyone know any Australian forex broker offering sms price alerts and uses MT4 platform.
                                 Thanks  fill


----------



## Stormin_Norman (24 September 2009)

fill said:


> Does anyone know any Australian forex broker offering sms price alerts and uses MT4 platform.
> Thanks  fill




the mt4 platform can have emails sent via a pop account.

if you have a modern phone, i think you can receive emails to it.


----------



## fill (29 September 2009)

Stormin_Norman, yes I know this but I assume I would have to leave my computer and MT4 turned on all the time.
                                     fill


----------



## faith_fx (23 October 2009)

This is a major problem leaving computer on all the time. What if i am gone out and it catches fire. There must be another service. Has anyone tried fxsol platform? it has sms capapbilities does it not?


----------

